# UK - MMA



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has the UK-MMA site got any Admins..? I know its not a very busy site but a member on there is asking for a mod.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Elephantstone said:


> Has the UK-MMA site got any Admins..? I know its not a very busy site but a member on there is asking for a mod.


I'll check it today - thanks.


----------

